

I'm giving away my project - do you wanna have it? - greenmanmax
http://extremeprogrammer.de/myproject

======
richardburton
1.) _Just write me an email with your offer._ You are not giving away
anything. You are looking to get something in return.

2.) _Sound's great doesn't it?_ I do not mean to be rude but no, it does not
sound great. My good friend runs <http://www.blurtit.com>, a very high-traffic
Q&A site that is built on SEO and this tool is very underpowered. There is no
focus on content or simple link-data. The interface is too complex.

~~~
zacharytamas
I have to agree. This doesn't look like anything too revolutionary. It looks
high-featured but in the wrong areas.

------
skore
No. That looks crushingly boring.

